# Community Water Bowl



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Los Angeles is very dog friendly, and a lot of stores leave a water bowl at their entrance for their four-legged friends. Scout has been going all over town with me, and I have been letting him drink from these bowls. Just wondering if anyone thinks this could pose a health risk to Scout...


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I would think that the standing water would pose a risk if there were breeding mosquitoes in there. I wouldn't let Radar drink from one of those things unless you can be sure that the replenish the water regularly.

Derek


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I personally do not think it is such a good idea . I have changed a lot of things since I lost Asta / I am much more cautious and I guess yes more paranoid . My dogs only drink bottle water and always the same brand ..
Fluoridation is also something you need to be aware of. It is toxic to dogs .
Where we live they fluoridate the water hence the bottle water ..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thankfully, none of my current dogs have sensitive stomachs, but I still only give them RO (reverse osmosis) water from our filter. Some dogs are sensitive to different waters and/or the minerals in them.

More importantly, I wouldn't want my dogs to drink out of the same bowl as another dog that has a virus.

I just had a get-together at my house with several other Havanese and I had RO water out for all of them (bowls and drip bottles), but I know the health history and current status of all of them, so I didn't mind them sharing bowls.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Although it is best to know where their food & water comes from, I would not think that a few sip from a bowl like that would cause a problem, of course that is as long as your dog doesnt have allergies. My guys get distilled water from a jug due to Lily's bladder crystals & inability to break down minerals. But if we are out, or at a friends & they get different water, it has never bothered them, as long it isnt for a long time. While we were on our 3 week vacation we bought the distilled water, but Lexi went in to town with us and drank from a bowl that was out for other dogs, and she was fine. 
The other side of the coin is that you really have no control over who drinks from there, and they may have a virus, or some illness which could be passed along. You are probably best to err on the side of caution!

Laurie


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Just thinking about all the waterbourne viruses there are out I would not chance it. I'm paranoid enough about what Radar eats and drinks I would not want to risk anything.

Derek


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I will let my girls drink from them if the bowl is clean and the water looks nice and clean. I figure it's better to quench their thirst than to let them get overheated. They have never gotten sick from it. That said, I always carry bottled water and a travel bowl whenever we go out with the girls so they generally show little interest in the community bowls. I've had more scary stuff happen to my dogs because of their vaccinations than I have from just letting them be dogs.

Susan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Cosmosmom:

I wasn't aware that fluoridated water may pose a health risk to our dogs. Is even the _small_ amount of fluoride in the municipal water a problem? What are the problems it can cause?

Just wanted to know more. I can ask my vet too the next time I see her, but that hopefully won't be for awhile!

Thanks


----------

